# What are you up to?



## bjoleniacz

Is it "Ce faci?"  Doesn't this mean "How are you?"

Thanks!


----------



## farscape

This is what I'd use - younger generations may be be more creative:

Hey/Hi, how are you? -> Bună, ce mai faci? (works w/o _mai_ too)
Hey, what's up? -> (Bună,) Ce mai e nou?

Later,


----------



## bjoleniacz

farscape said:


> This is what I'd use - younger generations may be be more creative:
> 
> Hey/Hi, how are you? -> Bună, ce mai faci? (works w/o _mai_ too)
> Hey, what's up? -> (Bună,) Ce mai e nou?
> 
> Later,



Thanks, however, I meant, 
How do you say "what are you up to?" or "what are you doing at the moment?"


----------



## farscape

Context is everything for a proper translation...

What are you up to ?(as in what do you intend to do, what are you planning, sort of) -> _Ce (mai) plănuiești / Ce-ai de gând_ and so on.

What are you up to? (as in What are you doing now?) -> _Ce mai faci?_ 
For a more generic How are you? one might use _Cum o mai duci / Ce mai zici?
_
Later,


----------



## nicolero

Dupa mine, "Ce mai faci?" e o intrebare generica: nu intrebi "Ce mai faci?" ca sa afli ce face interlocutorul in momentul asta. 
"Ce faci?" e echivalentul lui "ce faci acum?"="What are you doing now?" IMHO

Nicole


----------

